# Your Professional Profile



## Ondine

I am just curious about the professional profile of TC members.

Vote where your main occupation fits better.

If other, share us which one is it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Music, lecturing, drug trafficking

All perfectly honest, well-paying jobs.


----------



## Kopachris

Hospitality industry. Hotel night auditor at a resort/casino in the middle of nowhere. _May_ become a supervisor soonish. Didn't get the administrative position I was looking for--they actually offered it to my supervisor, so her position will be open soon, and the supervisor position actually pays more than the other.


----------



## Bix

Mines a mixture so I went for other.

I fit into a number of those categories - medicine, psychology, sociology, counselling, teaching and education.

I specialise in dementia now and use music as a form of meaningful therapy.


----------



## Ukko

Bix said:


> Mines a mixture so I went for other.
> 
> I fit into a number of those categories - medicine, psychology, sociology, counselling, teaching and education.
> 
> I specialise in dementia now and use music as a form of meaningful therapy.


Music as therapy in dementia... that is _interesting_; probably for the demented, certainly for me.


----------



## Taggart

I'm retired but was in computing before that first as a teacher then as a college administrator where my job involved writing database software.

Education as such doesn't quite fit for the sort of job I did, and of course IT in general is missing.


----------



## Bix

Hilltroll72 said:


> Music as therapy in dementia... that is _interesting_; probably for the demented, certainly for me.


We have had people in their late fifties, who due the to way there dementia has progressed have increased damage in the speech centres of the brain - internally they know what they want to say but just can't. We use music as a medium for communicating, people who cannot speak are able to sing songs they remember from the past, we the turn that use of language into a new format for communicating - truely, with some people we sng questions to them and they answer with singing.

Believe it or not a young 55 year old woman can now communicate to her husband after not being able for five years because we have helped her with music.

On a side note - if you can, please do not use the term demented, it isn't nice, it's an awful label.


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Music, lecturing, drug trafficking
> 
> All perfectly honest, well-paying jobs.


The drug trafficking is of course your part-time job as a baristo in that coffee shop.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> The drug trafficking is of course your part-time job as a baristo in that coffee shop.


Not exactly, I go busking and put the music drug in people's ears. Makes them happy except when I play atonal music.........I learnt that I get more money when I don't play Henze.


----------



## Ukko

Bix said:


> We have had people in their late fifties, who due the to way there dementia has progressed have increased damage in the speech centres of the brain - internally they know what they want to say but just can't. We use music as a medium for communicating, people who cannot speak are able to sing songs they remember from the past, we the turn that use of language into a new format for communicating - truely, with some people we sng questions to them and they answer with singing.
> 
> Believe it or not a young 55 year old woman can now communicate to her husband after not being able for five years because we have helped her with music.
> 
> On a side note - if you can, please do not use the term demented, it isn't nice, it's an awful label.


Thanks for the info.

'Demented' is a logical (and formal) relative of 'dementia'. How do you contort your sensibility around it?


----------



## PetrB

I'm loving how 50% of the poll responses fall in the "OTHER" category.


----------



## Novelette

PetrB said:


> I'm loving how 50% of the poll responses fall in the "OTHER" category.


What are these people thinking? Surely being a devious poll-firebrand falls under the category of anthropology!


----------



## PetrB

Novelette said:


> What are these people thinking? Surely being a devious poll-firebrand falls under the category of anthropology!


or sociology, or demographic research for marketing (how many people from category x,y,z consume gourmet mustards?), or.... good old fashioned curiosity / nosiness


----------



## PetrB

Chimestry...







A tremendous profession!


----------



## Bix

Hilltroll72 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 'Demented' is a logical (and formal) relative of 'dementia'. How do you contort your sensibility around it?


I agree that the lexeme of dementia would naturally decline to the word demented, but the term itself is archaic and is now synonymous with people who are crazy, mad and insane - that is not what dementia is. If using the same process of adjectivising nouns then some one who has cancer would be cancerous, my brother who has spacticity from a car crash would be a spastic .... the list of labels is endless.

Unfortunately the relative of pathology nouns are still labels, in this age we should have moved away from that by now, but alas. It would help with dementia if it was called by its medical cause rather than the word 'dementia' itself (as it directly translates from Latin as without mind), even better if we could give it a different name.

If anyone was to look up the word dementia and demented they would get very different insights.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am currently a professional student; however, I will probably end up in music or possibly world languages.


----------



## Ondine

Bix said:


> Mines a mixture so I went for other.
> 
> I fit into a number of those categories - medicine, psychology, sociology, counselling, teaching and education.
> 
> I specialise in dementia now and use music as a form of meaningful therapy.


Wow... that is wonderful, Bix. That is the aspect -healing- what makes music so meaningful for me.


----------



## Ondine

Bix said:


> We use music as a medium for communicating, people who cannot speak are able to sing songs they remember from the past, we the turn that use of language into a new format for communicating - truely, with some people we sng questions to them and they answer with singing.


Yes, Bix. I use music with people that has big problems with expressing emotions. I do not use the orthodox of actual 'musical therapy'. It is more about music appreciation, contemplation and thus becoming aware of feelings and emotions. A peaceful recognition of them.



> Believe it or not a young 55 year old woman can now communicate to her husband after not being able for five years because we have helped her with music.


Wonderful!



> On a side note - if you can, please do not use the term demented, it isn't nice, it's an awful label.


Absolutely.


----------



## OboeKnight

Bix said:


> We have had people in their late fifties, who due the to way there dementia has progressed have increased damage in the speech centres of the brain - internally they know what they want to say but just can't. We use music as a medium for communicating, people who cannot speak are able to sing songs they remember from the past, we the turn that use of language into a new format for communicating - truely, with some people we sng questions to them and they answer with singing.
> 
> Believe it or not a young 55 year old woman can now communicate to her husband after not being able for five years because we have helped her with music.
> 
> On a side note - if you can, please do not use the term demented, it isn't nice, it's an awful label.


That's quite fascinating. My grandmother suffers from dementia...she can speak,she's just really mean to everyone haha.

And I'm a music student


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I am primarily a music student, but I can now classify as myself as a (budding) professional musician, and private tutor in flute.


----------



## Weston

Illustrator. 

I should also have picked Other as I work in the finance department of a university, but I am a fish out of water in that stultifying unimaginative humorless subculture. I never know from one day to the next if I will still be employed there, and frankly I'm okay with that.


----------



## Couchie

Chemical Engineer - I picked Math/Physics/Chimestry [sic]


----------



## Ingélou

Bix said:


> I agree that the lexeme of dementia would naturally decline to the word demented, but the term itself is archaic and is now synonymous with people who are crazy, mad and insane - that is not what dementia is. If using the same process of adjectivising nouns then some one who has cancer would be cancerous, my brother who has spacticity from a car crash would be a spastic .... the list of labels is endless.
> 
> Unfortunately the relative of pathology nouns are still labels, in this age we should have moved away from that by now, but alas. It would help with dementia if it was called by its medical cause rather than the word 'dementia' itself (as it directly translates from Latin as without mind), even better if we could give it a different name.
> 
> If anyone was to look up the word dementia and demented they would get very different insights.


I agree so much. My close relative has been diagnosed with dementia and I had a shock when, in front of her, the assessing mental health nurse used the term. Since then I have gone to some lengths to keep the word from her, since I know it upsets her. We do use 'demented' in casual speech to mean 'mad', and it is a word that brings despair to those in the early stages who are aware of their situation.

Re the poll, I was in education, but am not sure whether I should vote as I am now retired.


----------



## Ramako

Music student, and almost certainly some kind of music profession in the future.


----------



## ptr

..had to vote other, I'm a failed musician, turned Cabinet Maker, turned "Lumber Jack" with an Academic side order thrown in for fun (or good measure) with plates of Archaeology, History, Musicology, music theory, composition and a pint of lingua franca to pass it down. I've never really had a proper job with set hours, such would kill me fast, but I've still been able to pay the bill's. 
I retired myself last fall after ten years in forestry field research and exploration, mostly because I fractured my left ankle two years ago (healed!) and the administration of the University that managed myself made it clear that I would not be allowed to do any more field work (under their regime) and all they could offer me was administrative work, which I believe is hardly fit for any thinking human.. That's the story of my "professional" life!

I'll keep myself retired until I find something that is funnier to do... 

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm the first vote in Law. I'm a court reporter. I considered being a lawyer, but I don't want to deal with people, especially when I'd have to explain why I didn't win their case.


----------



## TrevBus

Taught History and Theatre. Wrote a few text books. To my knowledge, none of them ever used. IOW, pretty boring life. Better now. Retired. Helps.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> I am currently a professional student; however, I will probably end up in music or possibly world languages.


You get paid to be a student? Lucky!


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You get paid to be a student? Lucky!


I wish!

At least I get paid for to be a student, though...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couchie said:


> Chimestry [sic]


Clear enough you aren't an English major! :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Clear enough you aren't an English major! :tiphat:


You mean Ondine?


----------



## Ondine

TrevBus said:


> Taught History and Theatre. Wrote a few text books. To my knowledge, none of them ever used. IOW, pretty boring life. Better now. Retired. Helps.


Teaching is beautiful and a very noble way of getting your living and I die to write one day a book


----------



## Ondine

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You mean Ondine?


Me? Where.
........


----------



## TrevBus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Clear enough you aren't an English major! :tiphat:


He or she could be. Just not the grammar part. Works for me.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ondine said:


> Teaching is beautiful and a very noble way of getting your living and I die to write one day a book


I did die one time to write a book. Don't do it, it isn't worth it.

Only got six lives left now....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> I did die one time to write a book. Don't do it, it isn't worth it.
> 
> Only got six lives left now....


What happened to the other ones?


----------



## TrevBus

Ondine said:


> Teaching is beautiful and a very noble way of getting your living and I die to write one day a book


Thank you and it is(was). As far as writing a book, well it was fun but as I said, to my knowledge they were never used and probably hardly read.


----------



## Ondine

Ingenue said:


> Re the poll, I was in education, but am not sure whether I should vote as I am now retired.


Education I think, Ingenue. Even when you are now retired having taught somebody something, has an everlasting effect in life.

PS: Maybe I should have put a 'retired' option. Or, maybe 'other' would be the one to chose


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Getting paid for being old sounds like fun


----------



## TrevBus

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Getting paid for being old sounds like fun


It is. It's called retirement benefits. What there is of it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What happened to the other ones?


Let's not talk about that, okay?


----------



## mmsbls

I'm a physicist working at a university. I used to work in the rather obscure, but beautiful, field of particle physics (think Higgs for those who followed recent physics news). I now do research on alternative fuel and vehicle technologies (batteries, fuel cells, hybrids, electric vehicles, etc.). I occasionally teach but I haven't in several years.

I'm slightly surprised that there _seem_ to be so few lawyers. I think I have never seen someone here at TC write about being a lawyer. I think there should have been a category for Engineer given how many there are although in some cases the other categories would work.


----------



## Krummhorn

Music - I make my living off that profession ... 52+ years worth as a professional church organist and still going strong 

I don't have the patience for teaching - though I did have a couple students years back who were my substitutes when I went on travel or holiday. 

I do have a good background in Electronics as well ... worked in a government manufacturing operation as an electronic tester for 25 years. 

Kh ♫


----------



## ProudSquire

Multimedia Computing and web design. I wasn't sure where that falls under, so I voted other.


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Getting paid for being old sounds like fun


add in fully the 'old' part of that and re-work the equation, kiddo 

Many males do not make it to age 80, many others not much more than 70. 
70 ÷ 2 = 35.
If you will make it to age 70, at 35, half your time is up.

At 60, those plans and ambitions for 10 or 20 years from now are not to be entertained.

Carpe Diem 
http://theblog.de/projects/carpediem/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> add in fully the 'old' part of that and re-work the equation, kiddo
> 
> Many males do not make it to age 80, many others not much more than 70.
> 70 ÷ 2 = 35.
> If you will make it to age 70, at 35, half your time is up.
> 
> At 60, those plans and ambitions for 10 or 20 years from now are not to be entertained.
> 
> Carpe Diem
> http://theblog.de/projects/carpediem/


AAAAAHHH dont show me that!!!!


----------



## Ingélou

I once knew an electrician, a bachelor who lived with his sister who was five years older than him. He was coming up to sixty-five and looking forward so much to retirement. They talked about all the things they'd like to do - they weren't well off, but enjoyed each other's company. 'We'll drink lots of coffee!' - he loved coffee, and they bought in a lot of it, ready.

Two weeks before he was due to retire, a neighbour noticed that he was walking with a limp. He went to his doctor, was sent to the hospital, and it turned out to be advanced pancreatic cancer. He died a few days later on the ward and his sister was devastated. She only lived a couple of years longer.

My point for this sad story? It doesn't hurt that much to make plans for your old age. Poor Thomas never got to drink the coffee he loved, but at least he and Nan had the happiness of making plans together. 

Carpe diem; but also 'build as if you were to live for ever - live as if you were to die tomorrow.'


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> My point for this sad story? It doesn't hurt that much to make plans for your old age. Poor Thomas never got to drink the coffee he loved, but at least he and Nan had the happiness of making plans together.
> 
> Carpe diem; but also 'build as if you were to live for ever - live as if you were to die tomorrow.'


An old saying "Men make plans, God laughs"


----------



## Ingélou

Plans may never come to pass, but the dreaming and aspiring is not futile. Make your life as beautiful as you can, however old you are. 'Bloom where you're planted.' Then when the Gardener picks you, you'll make a fine display!


----------



## Guest

I am a long way from where I was planted


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> AAAAAHHH dont show me that!!!!


a-yep, a bit stronger than a quad espresso, that


----------



## PetrB

Andante said:


> I am a long way from where I was planted


I love when people wax sentimental about "roots" - as in cultural, geographic, family lineage, etc. I find it so limited, sometimes literally binding to place, and when people speak so, it is like they are plants, i.e. vegetable vs. animal.


----------



## Lunasong

I am in manufacturing as I schedule what gets made in one production plant for a global company you would all recognize the name of.
Surprised that manufacturing/sales/distribution of goods is not a category. Or is that Economy?

"We make it - you use it." (I know you do... )


----------



## Klavierspieler

Lunasong said:


> ... a global company you would all recognize the name of. ...


Not Boeing, is it?


----------



## Art Rock

Chemist by training, got my PhD in 1984, worked for a large multinational oil company from 1984 until 2012, in R&D and manufacturing, moving into management roles from 1999 onward.
Now I manage an art gallery, for which I have no training whatsoever. Staff is two, my wife as executive artist, and our dog as head of security.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> I love when people wax sentimental about "roots" - as in cultural, geographic, family lineage, etc. I find it so limited, sometimes literally binding to place, and when people speak so, it is like they are plants, i.e. vegetable vs. animal.


_"A people without a heritage are easily persuaded." Karl Marx_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Logistics here. My company operates some 40 trucks, mostly around the German-speaking countries and Poland, and my colleagues and I make sure the whole operation runs smoothly shedule- and paperwork-wise. It can be a lot of fun actually.


----------



## julianoq

I have a bachelor on computer science and work as a software engineer for a bank. I like IT and software development a lot, but in the last months I confess that I am much more interested in music and learn to play violin. Now I work from home four days a week, so since I don't have to commute I have much more time do practice, so I must say that I am loving not going to the office


----------



## aleazk

Mathematical physics.


----------



## Crudblud

Music. In addition to Cazazza Dan I write soundtracks for games, and at the moment am successfully limiting myself to non-hack work! An acquaintance of mine has also voice interest in working with me on their future film projects.

Apart from that, I am a qualified systems administrator (yay...) a terrible job which I will only seek if homelessness is imminent. I also write frequently, both fiction and non-fiction, I think I would like to be published at some point but I don't have a clue how that industry works.


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> _"A people without a heritage are easily persuaded." Karl Marx_


They can also be led around by the heritage / lineage - culture - nationality ring in their noses by any sort of leader, The Germany of Hitler being one very fine example.


----------



## peeyaj

I'm an engineer.. A licensed mining engineer, specifically. But the pay is very low in our country.. Someone's flipping burger in McDonalds in US have a higher pay (per hour) than me.


----------



## aleazk

^That's awful!. Why they would do such a thing?.


----------



## Xaltotun

I have a MS in biology/biochemistry/plant physiology types of things, and I'm pursuing a MA in comparative literature/art history/aesthetics types of things.


----------



## peeyaj

aleazk said:


> ^That's awful!. Why they would do such a thing?.


A third world country like the Philippines has low to middle paying jobs. If you want to have higher earnings, you have to go abroad. It's very difficult here. I was only paid (with taxes) 575 USD per month. That's pretty low for my supposed "profession". 

PS:

I envy all of you.. hahaha


----------



## SiegendesLicht

PetrB said:


> They can also be led around by the heritage / lineage - culture - nationality ring in their noses by any sort of leader, The Germany of Hitler being one very fine example.


Just one example of pride and love for one's heritage/culture being misused does not mean that this sentiment is inherently bad. I can think of more than one great artist for whom this sentiment was a source of inspiration.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Un civil engineer - when I'm not cross dress motor bike riding with my undead friends, a bit like deadzilla of the desert


----------



## Novelette

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Un civil engineer - when I'm not cross dress motor bike riding with my undead friends, a bit like deadzilla of the desert


Now _that's_ what I call well-rounded!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like to try- square wheels aren't so good either


----------



## PetrB

peeyaj said:


> A third world country like the Philippines has low to middle paying jobs. If you want to have higher earnings, you have to go abroad. It's very difficult here. I was only paid (with taxes) 575 USD per month. That's pretty low for my supposed "profession".
> 
> PS:
> 
> I envy all of you.. hahaha


Before you go all envious, you need to look at cost of living factors instead of just looking at pay rates in other locales.

Right now, in my U.S. town, a tiny studio apartment in a decent neighborhood, not 'special' is around $900 per month - just last year the same could be had for about $700.

The average worker at McDonald's is not going to be able to pay that (seven or nine) and have anything left.


----------



## PetrB

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just one example of pride and love for one's heritage/culture being misused does not mean that this sentiment is inherently bad. I can think of more than one great artist for whom this sentiment was a source of inspiration.


Have no problem and agree with that. But the one side 'rah rah' aspect is not the complete story. For those born into them, great cultural traditions can be as inhibiting and paralyzing as they can be stimulating. There is not one simple side to this coin.


----------



## Guest

Curious mix of subjects/fields/disciplines on offer.

I'm a graduate of English and Drama, with a post-grad teaching certificate, previously a head teacher in a primary school, now working as a local government adviser to schools on leadership, teaching, assessment etc...


----------



## Ondine

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Un civil engineer - when I'm not cross dress motor bike riding with my undead friends, a bit like deadzilla of the desert


I loved this one, Eddie :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic

I am a professional TalkClassical poster.


----------



## PetrB

ArtMusic said:


> I am a professional TalkClassical poster.


Someone _pays you to post on TC *for a living?*_


----------



## Ondine

I studied for being a Veterinary and two things happened: First, I couldn't with the cruelty toward farm animals and second, I found myself much more involved with people in the villages than with their stock. So it happened that a book about Anthropology came into my hands and I knew what I really wanted to do aside for my passion to teach that started early at the time in the University. So I love to teach and I love to do Anthropology research.


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> Someone _pays you to post on TC *for a living?*_


Well, judging by his curious curiosity about the most banal and personal things, I would say the NSA is paying him quite good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> Someone _pays you to post on TC *for a living?*_


With all the polls _he/she_ makes about our personal lives I wouldn't be at all surprised. He/She is probably rich will all the money taken out of our bank accounts!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> With all the polls _he/she_ makes about our personal lives I wouldn't be at all surprised. He/She is probably rich will all the money taken out of our bank accounts!


But I made exactly the same joke in the post above!.


----------



## Ebab

PetrB said:


> I love when people wax sentimental about "roots" - as in cultural, geographic, family lineage, etc. I find it so limited, sometimes literally binding to place, and when people speak so, it is like they are plants, i.e. vegetable vs. animal.


The landscape, places, buildings and artifacts, the specific mentality and the language that I find in my area, the knowledge of what my ancestors were like, what they tried in their lives and how it turned out for them - it gives me strength and inspiration, a feeling of being connected and responsible, that I have a choice and it will mean something for this place. It's not limiting in any way, and I don't think it makes me more prone to being misguided (in the contrary actually).

I know the effect from work - somebody who is here for only eight weeks will do a different job (not necessarily worse, but different) than somebody who will be here next year, and will actually have to face the results of his decisions.

If other people have different plans, good for them. Open minds try to respect the life choices of others.


----------



## Sonata

TrevBus said:


> It is. It's called retirement benefits. What there is of it.


Jobs with decent retirement benefits are few and far between these days!!
So don't get too excited COAG, you'll just be saving to pay yourself in your retirement


----------



## Sonata

Oh, and I am in medicine. I have spent the last 6 years since completing my education as a family practice physician assistant. I have had many ups and downs in this short time due to the climate of healthcare & the economy. I don't know what lies ahead.....my heart lies in family medicine, not sure yet if my future is there as well. Private practices can't survive, so one has to deal with bring part of a big corporation that often doesn't put the patient first as myself and my colleagues try to. nevertheless, at the end of the day, this is what I feel I was meant to do. I really can't fathom being in another profession, and I truly value the relationships I develop with my patients


----------



## SiegendesLicht

One more thought concerning the "roots": what if someone actually _wants_ to be bound to a certain place? I can think of a couple places in the world where I would love to settle down and grow roots, instead of travelling in and out for a few weeks each year, to live with the same attitude Ebab has described so beautifully two posts above and to impart it to my children too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> But I made exactly the same joke in the post above!.


No you didn't. We are two different companies who just happen to make similar products. It's the same old Pepsi vs. Coke! 
And after all, this thread _is_ about our profession.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No you didn't. We are two different companies who just happen to make similar products. It's the same old Pepsi vs. Coke!
> And after all, this thread _is_ about our profession.


Your product is flawed. 
My joke is a direct response to PetrB's question "Someone pays you..." (I suggested the NSA). On the other hand, your "joke" addresses the mannerism of ArtMusic, but fails to make the connection with the question posed by PetrB.
You mention bank accounts and a possible theft. Yeah, funny, but it does not work as an answer to the question posed, so it loses strength because of that.
The art of joke making is in the wit of the joker, who works only with the elements at disposition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Your product is flawed.
> My joke is a direct response to PetrB's question "Someone pays you..." (I suggested the NSA). On the other hand, your "joke" addresses the mannerism of ArtMusic, but fails to make the connection with the question posed by PetrB.
> You mention bank accounts and a possible theft. Yeah, funny, but it does not work as an answer to the question posed, so it loses strength because of that.
> The art of joke making is in the wit of the joker, who works only with the elements at disposition.


I've only really been into surreal humour anyway. ut:


----------



## cwarchc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've only really been into surreal humour anyway. ut:


Is this a five minute argument or the full half hour?


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've only really been into surreal humour anyway. ut:


I see.


----------



## PetrB

Ebab said:


> The landscape, places, buildings and artifacts, the specific mentality and the language that I find in my area, the knowledge of what my ancestors were like, what they tried in their lives and how it turned out for them - it gives me strength and inspiration, a feeling of being connected and responsible, that I have a choice and it will mean something for this place. It's not limiting in any way, and I don't think it makes me more prone to being misguided (in the contrary actually).
> 
> I know the effect from work - somebody who is here for only eight weeks will do a different job (not necessarily worse, but different) than somebody who will be here next year, and will actually have to face the results of his decisions.
> 
> If other people have different plans, good for them. Open minds try to respect the life choices of others.


The sort of relocation or "touring" you've just limned out is the typical tourist blunder, i.e. thinking everything works the same, is thought of the same, in other locales 

There is no denying "where one is from," and to be unaware of it is exactly what leads to the relocation / tourist type of blunders. But, part of that blunder is being unaware that you've imported all your personal local semiotic expectations to another place and situation. I've found far more "Locked In" to their local ways and thought, and without being aware they are but local ways and thoughts, or valuing their set of cultural meanings while ignorant there are others.

The parochialism of those who remain local is where I think any danger, or the missing out on further available riches, comes from, and in my view that sort of parochialism is the predominant mode for most people.

I get "security" and "comfort," but think they are clung to in degrees which are, to me, beyond belief.

I also think it is interesting to feel you are attached to your ancestor's way of being, doing things, but strongly question the value of thinking much of it at the same time. That is where you get observed traditions which are of no current meaning to the people or society who still observe them. That is not to say all tradition is meaningless, but I think much of it is habitual and without great meaning, and binding in a very limiting way. One can, and should, feel "connected and responsible" without that string of ancestral chapters being a part of it.

At any rate, wherever those traditions have the locals feeling forty miles, or even forty kilometers, "is very far," I think those traditions have got to go. (I not against 'cozy,' per se, but certain degrees of it are just ridiculous


----------



## Wood

Krummhorn said:


> Music - I make my living off that profession ... 52+ years worth as a professional church organist and still going strong
> 
> I don't have the patience for teaching - though I did have a couple students years back who were my substitutes when I went on travel or holiday.
> 
> I do have a good background in Electronics as well ... worked in a government manufacturing operation as an electronic tester for 25 years.
> 
> Kh ♫


You must be nearly 100!


----------



## PetrB

cwarchc said:


> Is this a five minute argument or the full half hour?


Either way, always bill the fee for the full half hour.


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No you didn't. We are two different companies who just happen to make similar products. It's the same old Pepsi vs. Coke!
> And after all, this thread _is_ about our profession.


COAG, student + busking is not quite yet, by definition, a profession


----------



## jani

At the moment, what ever pays.

But i would like to be a professional speaker, or do marketing, manager etc...


----------



## PetrB

SiegendesLicht said:


> One more thought concerning the "roots": what if someone actually _wants_ to be bound to a certain place? I can think of a couple places in the world where I would love to settle down and grow roots, instead of travelling in and out for a few weeks each year, to live with the same attitude Ebab has described so beautifully two posts above and to impart it to my children too.


Ah, but with the same attitude towards roots you've described, moving to another locale will have you finding the locals, who feel they are native plants, will _forever consider you an outsider_, a transplant -- you will never truly feel a full part of that community, because the community will close ranks.

That is the parochial downside to the frame of mind you admire.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> One can, and should, feel "connected and responsible" without that string of ancestral chapters being a part of it.


Hence, why I love my Finnish heritage, but I don't hate Russian culture. If I held too closely to my ancestral roots, I would detest all things Russian/Soviet, because in both eras (Czarist and Communist), the Russians did harmful things to both sides of my family, and I would be obliged to stand up for my family and be patriotically anti-Russian.


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hence, why I love my Finnish heritage, but I don't hate Russian culture. If I held too closely to my ancestral roots, I would detest all things Russian/Soviet, because in both eras (Czarist and Communist), the Russians did harmful things to both sides of my family, and I would be obliged to stand up for my family and be patriotically anti-Russian.


Could not agree more -- the value is there, just when I hear the cant from those who treasure it, it often seems like their lives have been cast in concrete before they were born... which isn't a very great legacy in my book!

But you've got the prime example, certainly -- if you don't get over "Your great great great grandfather killed by great great great grandfather, you are prime fodder when called up to fight that old fight.

Someone posted this some time ago, I think, as seen on a T-shirt 
"My grandfather beat up your grandfather at the premiere of Le Sacre du Printemps"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> But you've got the prime example, certainly -- if you don't get over "Your great great great grandfather killed by great great great grandfather, you are prime fodder when called up to fight that old fight.


I must admit that it's an even closer deal for me. My great-grandfather on my father's side was in heated battles during the Winter War 1939-1940, and had some very close calls. A great number of men on both sides of my family were called into the armed forces, though to my knowledge none actually died from the war itself. My grandfather's family on my mother's side, when he was a child, had their house disassembled by Soviet invaders for fire fuel, so that to this day, there are only foundations of their old house left standing at the dock property they still own in southern Finland. Also on my dad's side of the family, they owned a nice farm in Karelia during the early 20th century, but that was subsequently lost in the Winter War, and can never be taken back. A great-grandmother who was Karelian eventually found her way into my family line when she evacuated to central Finland.


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I must admit that it's an even closer deal for me. My great-grandfather on my father's side was in heated battles during the Winter War 1939-1940, and had some very close calls. A great number of men on both sides of my family were called into the armed forces, though to my knowledge none actually died from the war itself. My grandfather's family on my mother's side, when he was a child, had their house disassembled by Soviet invaders for fire fuel, so that to this day, there are only foundations of their old house left standing at the dock property they still own in southern Finland. Also on my dad's side of the family, they owned a nice farm in Karelia during the early 20th century, but that was subsequently lost in the Winter War, and can never be taken back. A great-grandmother who was Karelian eventually found her way into my family line when she evacuated to central Finland.


There, like so many similar stories of lost and seized property, torture, death and oppression, is enough reason to hold a grudge.
Eventually, though, it seems you have come to a logical conclusion, i.e. today's Russia is not the old regime, and almost all those responsible for the obscenities and crime are long dead.

An American acquaintance told me this, one of his I'm traveling abroad bar stories, this one from a night in Amsterdam. 
He had struck up a conversation with a wealthier young Saudi fellow, who was drinking along with the best of them. After some time and friendly conversation between the two, the Saudi turned to the American, and -- perhaps fueled by a few more drinks, seemingly coming out of nowhere, angrily said, 
_"You bombed Libya!" _
The American, who had never been in the military, looked at him and said, 
_"Did I? S__t, I must have been really drunk that night!"_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> COAG, student + busking is not quite yet, by definition, a profession


You need to upgrade your dictionary.

And, just so you know, I lecture as well. Mainly my parents, but I am paid with food and clothes and a place to stay so I'm not tempted to spend it on things I don't need. They are very considerate employers.


----------



## Bix

jani said:


> At the moment, what ever pays.


Oh dear, what EVER pays, really?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bix said:


> Oh dear, what EVER pays, really?


Yes. Jani is a lion tamer, air stewardess, boxing champion, fairy princess (for hire for children's parties) and he gives tours of Finland by helicopter in his spare time.


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> COAG, student + busking is not quite yet, by definition, a profession


Damn hippies!.


----------



## brianvds

PetrB said:


> There, like so many similar stories of lost and seized property, torture, death and oppression, is enough reason to hold a grudge.


Yeah well, so it goes. The Germans will never live down the Nazi era, and here in South Africa, us whites will never be allowed to forget about the injustices of apartheid, or stop hearing about what evil colonialists our ancestors were. One eventually gets used to it.


----------



## Ebab

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hence, why I love my Finnish heritage, but I don't hate Russian culture. If I held too closely to my ancestral roots, I would detest all things Russian/Soviet, because in both eras (Czarist and Communist), the Russians did harmful things to both sides of my family, and I would be obliged to stand up for my family and be patriotically anti-Russian.


Being connected with your roots, the hopes and traumas of your heritage (as I feel you are) doesn't mean you're a robot eternally controlled by positions of the past (as I feel you aren't). If I've sounded that way, I've done a terrible job trying to state my sentiments.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

brianvds said:


> The Germans will never live down the Nazi era


I do believe some day they will.


----------



## cwarchc

Back on track
I've been working in, or involved with, the motor trade in some way all my working life


----------



## Guest

cwarchc said:


> Back on track
> I've been working in, or involved with, the motor trade in some way all my working life


Please, not a used car salesman


----------



## Crudblud

Andante said:


> Please, not a used car salesman


Well, I did see an _Honest Cwarchc's_ last time I was in Manchester...


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Well, I did see an _Honest Cwarchc's_ last time I was in Manchester...


I don't believe it...........


----------



## cwarchc

Crudblud said:


> Well, I did see an _Honest Cwarchc's_ last time I was in Manchester...


I have to say not in sales, much as it has a certain ring to it "Honest Cwarchc'c Used Car Emporium"
I was a Heavy vehicle mechanic, then moved onto BMW (moved to South Africa for that part) back to the UK, and then with Mercedes Benz.
I now work for a multi national Insurance co as a motor engineer


----------



## Guest

cwarchc said:


> I have to say not in sales, much as it has a certain ring to it "Honest Cwarchc'c Used Car Emporium"
> I was a Heavy vehicle mechanic


 too many McDonalds eh


> then moved onto BMW (moved to South Africa for that part) back to the UK, and then with Mercedes Benz.
> I now work for a multi national Insurance co as a motor engineer


I did a stint in the motor trade and never more happy to get out of it.


----------



## hreichgott

Oops, didn't see "Music" in the original list so picked Dance/Performance as closest thing to it.

(Though I also do teach dance to kids -- been doing that a long time though never at the same level of professionalism as music.)


----------

